# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  اعرف مواقيت الصلاة واتجاه القبلة باى مكان بالعالم مع Athan Pro 4.2

## semsem™

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اعرف مواقيت الصلاة واتجاه القبلة باى مكان بالعالم مع Athan Pro 4.2*   *  
InFo  برنامج Athan Pro 4.2 لمعرفة مواقيت الصلاة فى اى مكان بالعالم وبه 12 لغة للتعامل مع البرنامج دون اى مشاكل فإذا كنت بأى مكان بالعالم يمكنك معرفة مواقيت الصلاة مع هذا البرنامج ولو كنت فى امريكا او استراليا او افريقيا او اوروبا او اسيا اى انك ستعرف مواقيت الصلاة باى مكان بالعالم وبه تستطيع معرفة اتجاه القبلة باى مكان ايضا والبرنامج يطلق الأذان بشكل أتوماتيكي في كل وقت من أوقات الصلاة وبه أوقات الصلاة لأكثر من 6 ملايين مدينة في العالم كما ان به التقويم الهجرى والميلادى وبه اصوات مؤذنون من المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي والمسجد الأقصى ومن مساجد مصر ولبنان والبوسنة والهرسك وباكستان وبصوت الداعية يوسف إسلام وبه الدعاء المسنون بعد الأذان كما يحتوي برنامج Athan Pro 4.2 على طرق حساب أوقات الصلاة المعتمدة في العالم الإسلامي وإمكانية اختيار أي منها ويحتوي على خاصية التنبيه قبل أو بعد الأذان من خلال تلاوة مختارة للقرآن الكريم ، مع إمكانية إضافة صوتيات أخرى كما ان به إمكانية إضافة صوت الأذان لمزيد من المؤذنين لأي وقت من أوقات الصلاة ويعرض صور متحركة لمساجد مختلفة وتحديد اتجاه القبلة بشكل رسومي ويرسل صوت الأذان للمستخدمين في الشبكة المحلية كما ان به خاصية رائعة جدا وهى امكانية تحويل التاريخ من الميلادي إلى الهجري والعكس .  Screen*   *  إثبات الإصدار*   *      
لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه        JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -- -- -- --     لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -- -- -- -- 
هااااااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -- -- -- --  تحميل البرنامج JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## gamil

جزاك الله على هذا المجهود

----------

